# Male Dog Smelling Like a Female in Heat?



## pastorkhris (Dec 11, 2008)

Okay I know that this is going to sound crazy but can a neutered male dog smell like a female in heat?

Here is why I ask the question:

I train with a guy who has several dogs, he has one neutered male setter. My male lab follows him around like he is in heat! I mean nose to butt all the time - it is relentless! No matter where that setter goes my dog is right behind him and when he stops my dogs licks him like he is trying to stimulate breeding. It is the most crazy thing. 

It would not be a big deal but it makes training impossible because all my dog wants to do is follow around that setter!! 

Is it possible that my dog thinks that the setter is a female in heat, or is there another explanation? What can I do about it? I mean it is great exercise for my dog but it is getting to the point where our training has become completely unproductive.

BTW my dog does not act this way around any other male dog or any other dog at all - he has never been around a female in heat.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Your setter owner may want to seek an Internal Medicine specialist for his dog. There are endocrine conditions that will cause a male dog to smell like a bitch in heat. It can cause other problems for the dog as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

My answer was going to be yes because I've seen a handful of male dogs that end up like the setter. But I was not aware of the endocrine condition. Good information to know... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

I see the same behavior out of one of my males, when the other dogs anal glands are full. That’s a sign for me to express all of my dogs anal glands, and give them a bath to wash the odor off. That puts an end to the behavior until the next time anal glands need to be expressed. Before heading to the vet, have your friend try expressing the setter’s anal glands and washing him. 

However, sometimes urinary track infections can also result in dogs smelling like they are in heat.


----------

